
But Can You Make Pong? (2003) - jjuhl
http://tinodidriksen.com/2003/05/06/but-can-you-make-pong/
======
AdeptusAquinas
Another good game is to try and make Tetris - that was my first, and
illustrates the author's point pretty well: a game is more than just the small
bit the player sees, but rather a whole host of orchestration to get to that
point. Though I'd argue game makers should use HTML5 or something like Unity
these days rather than writing their own engine :)

------
tlikonen
I made a single-player "squash" pong in about an hour in HTML, CSS and
Javascript but that's just the paddle and bouncing. The author has a very good
point that could probably be rephrased like this: Making a complete end-user
program may require quite lot of studying, planning, wrong choices, rewriting,
testing etc. It takes time.

------
jjuhl
I find this to be a really good reality check for new game programmers. It's a
really simple game to make but most new people are still surprised at how
complex it is to actually do.

